# Nanuk cases vs. Pelican/Storm ones?



## ksagomonyants (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi guys! I'm looking to purchase a carry on case to protect my equipment during the forthcoming trips in February/March. So, it seems that most people go with either Pelican 1510 or Storm iM2500 as a carry on case. I thought I'd also buy either one, since they are pretty similar. However, I've read about the Nanuk cases, and based on the limited reviews, they seem to be as sturdy as Pelican ones, but lighter and with better latches. However, B&H doesn't really have any buyer reviews on Nanuk cases, and CR forum has no threads on Nanuk cases either. Does anyone have any experience with them, and would you go with Nanuk over Pelican/Storm? Thanks in advance.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 21, 2014)

No experience with Nanuk cases, but I'd go with Storm over Pelican as I find the latches easier (and quieter) to open than Peli's 'knucklebusters'. FWIW, since you mention weight, the Storm im2500 is lighter than the Nanuk 935 (which is in turn lighter than the Pelican 1510).

One more point to consider is that while the Storm and Nanuk padlock holes are just case plastic/resin, the Pelican holes are reinforced with metal, so arguably the Peli is a bit more secure. I'm not too fussed about that, since I figure if someone is going to go at the case with a hacksaw they probably have plenty of time anyway.


----------



## ksagomonyants (Jan 21, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> No experience with Nanuk cases, but I'd go with Storm over Pelican as I find the latches easier (and quieter) to open than Peli's 'knucklebusters'. FWIW, since you mention weight, the Storm im2500 is lighter than the Nanuk 935 (which is in turn lighter than the Pelican 1510).
> 
> One more point to consider is that while the Storm and Nanuk padlock holes are just case plastic/resin, the Pelican holes are reinforced with metal, so arguably the Peli is a bit more secure. I'm not too fussed about that, since I figure if someone is going to go at the case with a hacksaw they probably have plenty of time anyway.



Thank you, Neuro. As always, you're very helpful. I've read several threads on CR and other forums about Pelican vs. Storm. Many people, including you, mentioned that Storm cases have better latches than Pelican ones. However, it seems that Pelican changes the design of its latches a few years ago and now they're much better than they used to be. But Storm cases are lighter, and this is a big advantage. I think Storm cases are a little more spacious inside as compared to the corresponding Pelican cases. Pelican offers a lifetime warranty, but I’m not sure about Storm (do you know by any chance?).

However, the more I read about all the cases, the more I got confused. Some people mentioned that their Storm cases leaked and could also bent if you put something heavy on them. Not sure if it actually affects the gear inside the case, though. I've read that some Pelican cases could open, thus exposing all the stuff (but I've already got SearchAlert Extended Hasp TSA Case Lock, which you recommended in one of the threads). 

It may all be very rare cases, though. But I just want to get the best case that I'll be using for many years. Same as a tripod/monopod  I wish I could figured out myself which case to buy, but unfortunately my limited knowledge doesn't allow me to do that.

Here's of the Youtube videos about the Nanuk cases. 

NANUK Cases Compared to Pelican Cases, Storm Cases & Other Cases


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 21, 2014)

ksagomonyants said:


> However, it seems that Pelican changes the design of its latches a few years ago and now they're much better than they used to be. But Storm cases are lighter, and this is a big advantage. I think Storm cases are a little more spacious inside as compared to the corresponding Pelican cases. Pelican offers a lifetime warranty, but I’m not sure about Storm (do you know by any chance?).



I was comparing to the new Pelican latches! They redesigned them but kept the 'double throw' design and managed to make them only slightly less knucklebusting.  

Pelican bought Storm (and Hardigg) a few years ago - their lifetime warranty applies to all their lines (except their Roto-Pak cases). But keep in mind it only covers the case, not the thousands of dollars of gear that may be in it. 



ksagomonyants said:


> However, the more I read about all the cases, the more I got confused. Some people mentioned that their Storm cases leaked and could also bent if you put something heavy on them. Not sure if it actually affects the gear inside the case, though. I've read that some Pelican cases could open, thus exposing all the stuff (but I've already got SearchAlert Extended Hasp TSA Case Lock, which you recommended in one of the threads).



My im2500 has been checked a few times on international flights. It's got scrapes and gouges in the plastic, but it's still working fine. 

Regarding leaking cases, keep in mind they're not maintenance free - you need to periodically lubricate the o-ring with a silicone lubricant. If you don't, it eventually dries out and small cracks develop, and it no longer provides a watertight seal. I expect many of the reported leaks are caused by user neglect.


----------



## ksagomonyants (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh OK, good to know that you're comparing to the new Pelican latches. Between Pelican and Storm, I'm more leaning towards Storm. I'll need to do some more reading about Nanuk vs. Storm. But thanks so much for your input. I was not aware of several things I've heard from you. 

Regarding the insurance. So, while traveling, are you still covered by your StateFarm insurance? 

P.S. Where's a thumb up icon in the menu?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 22, 2014)

ksagomonyants said:


> Regarding the insurance. So, while traveling, are you still covered by your StateFarm insurance?



Yes - coverage is worldwide.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 22, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I was comparing to the new Pelican latches! They redesigned them but kept the 'double throw' design and managed to make them only slightly less knucklebusting.



And loud! You have to be very carefull when opening/shutting a pelican case to nor make a loud "SNAP" with the latches and scare the wildlife away. I can't speak for other brands, but the Pelican latches are loud, but if you hold them right you can muffle most of the sound.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 22, 2014)

Does anyone know of a Pelican/Nanuk (or similar) case that can hold for DJI Quadcopter, *without removing the propellers and the stand*? ... I saw this one at B&H:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/999599-REG/hprc_hprc2700pha_carrying_case_for_dji.html
... I like the low price, but there are 2 issues: 
1. It is 20.lb (too heavy)
2. Does not mention if can hold the Quadcopter without disassembling the propellers and the feet.

So does anyone know in similar price range (around $200) that take care of the above issues?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 22, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> And loud! You have to be very carefull when opening/shutting a pelican case to nor make a loud "SNAP" with the latches and scare the wildlife away. I can't speak for other brands, but the Pelican latches are loud, but if you hold them right you can muffle most of the sound.



Indeed. Mentioned that above… 



neuroanatomist said:


> ...I'd go with Storm over Pelican as I find the latches easier *(and quieter)* to open than Peli's 'knucklebusters'.



I don't usually take my cases into the field, but at home (my wife and I each have a walk-in closet in the bedroom, I keep my gear in mine) or when traveling my wife wouldn't appreciate being awoken by the "SNAP" of me opening the Peli latches when going out for pre-dawn shooting. The Storm latches can be opened silently.



Rienzphotoz said:


> Does anyone know of a Pelican/Nanuk (or similar) case that can hold for DJI Quadcopter, *without removing the propellers and the stand*?



Measure the size of the fully assembled Quadcopter, add 1-2" to each dimension to allow for padding, then plug the number into this page and see what comes up…

http://www.peli.com/en/content/peli-protector-cases-case-calculator

FWIW, I'm guessing anything large enough is going to be pretty heavy, e.g. the Storm im2875 which also weighs 20 lbs.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 22, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know of a Pelican/Nanuk (or similar) case that can hold for DJI Quadcopter, *without removing the propellers and the stand*?
> ...


Thanks for the very useful site Neuro, its a handy too to figure out the required size for a suitable case. Unfortunately the search came up with several very large & heavy cases :'( ... looks like I'll just have to go with a DIY solution as I don't really need a fancy or strong case ... I only need a simple case with inserts for a light weight solution to carry around when I go the desert or to a park etc.
Cheers


----------



## gjones5252 (Jan 22, 2014)

I cannot speak to the quality of the Nanuk, but recently purchased and used two of the Pelican cases. 
Yes the latch does click loud. Doesnt bother me. It actually makes sure i know its closed. But loud yes. 

I received my largest pelican case from b&h and it was cracked on the bottom. I ordered another and used it on a recent overseas trip(shipped under the plane)
It fared well and inside it i had a tripod, and some of my most precious cargo. Including coffee 

I am very happy with purchases on both pelican cases. I have become more exhausted of carrying my 1540(i think) around for just regular usage. I will probably switch back to my natgeo backpack for most easy occasions.


----------



## mnelsons (Jan 29, 2014)

ksagomonyants said:


> Hi guys! I'm looking to purchase a carry on case to protect my equipment during the forthcoming trips in February/March. So, it seems that most people go with either Pelican 1510 or Storm iM2500 as a carry on case. I thought I'd also buy either one, since they are pretty similar. However, I've read about the Nanuk cases, and based on the limited reviews, they seem to be as sturdy as Pelican ones, but lighter and with better latches. However, B&H doesn't really have any buyer reviews on Nanuk cases, and CR forum has no threads on Nanuk cases either. Does anyone have any experience with them, and would you go with Nanuk over Pelican/Storm? Thanks in advance.



Okay - to just answer or confirm a few points on the discussions here….
NANUK 935, Weight = 11.6 LBS
iM2500, Weight 11.1 LBS
Peli 1510, Weight 11.99 LBS

The NANUK 935 does have stainless steel eyelids for padlocks.

If you want to see the video of how the latch works: Powerclaw Latching System it's easy on the fingers and quiet.

I have a garage full of NANUK Cases so ask me anything


----------



## ksagomonyants (Jan 29, 2014)

mnelsons said:


> Okay - to just answer or confirm a few points on the discussions here….
> NANUK 935, Weight = 11.6 LBS
> iM2500, Weight 11.1 LBS
> Peli 1510, Weight 11.99 LBS
> ...



Great, thanks a lot Mark!


----------



## awinphoto (Jan 29, 2014)

Cannot speak for Nanuk, but I have used pelican cases and storm cases... Currently my go-to case is the pelican 1510... Great case... size does make flight attendants slightly uneasy as it is just within the requirements, but is built like a tank. Storm cases are great also. From the videos you posted for Nanuk, they appear to be the sigma of camera cases... a great 3rd party alternative... If the warranty looks good and money is tight, get it... if you have the extra dough, get the storm/pelican and sleep easy.


----------



## Seanlucky (Jan 29, 2014)

Have lots of experience with Pelican, and love them! They're just damn sturdy cases. I do see what people mean about the latches, but I open and close probably 100 latches every day at my work, so I'm rather used to it. Also worth noting, is that they do soften over time (but we're talking quite a bit of time). Pelican used to have their padded dividers made by Lowepro (they were a light grey colour) and they were much superior to the black ones currently sold by them, something to note...

I don't have any hands on experience with Storm, but it sounds like people have some good stuff to say about the line. I believe they Storm originally came about as a copycat brand, that Pelican then bought and turned into their more budget line.

As a Canadian, I wish I could show support for the Nanuk brand (which is from here), but I've never been impressed with their cases the few times I've handled them. They simply feel flimsy, with much thinner plastic. The lid flexes quite a bit when open... Just not impressed, and I'd rather spend the extra on heavier case.


----------



## Perio (Jan 29, 2014)

Seanlucky said:


> As a Canadian, I wish I could show support for the Nanuk brand (which is from here), but I've never been impressed with their cases the few times I've handled them. They simply feel flimsy, with much thinner plastic. The lid flexes quite a bit when open... Just not impressed, and I'd rather spend the extra on heavier case.



The lid seems to be pretty sturdy on this video (scroll to 5:30)
NANUK 935 extreme tough case

Comparing to Peli 1510 and Storm iM2500, what's the maximum load capacity of Nanuk 935?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 29, 2014)

Seanlucky said:


> Pelican used to have their padded dividers made by Lowepro (they were a light grey colour) and they were much superior to the black ones currently sold by them, something to note...



My Peli 1604 came with the light gray dividers that matched all of my Lowepro dividers. The Storm cases come with the stiffer black ones - I preferred the light gray ones, too and it's a bummer that Peli now comes with the less flexible black ones. The older gray ones had more options (I especially liked the 'sliding' ones where you could change the amount of overlap to fit a range of widths).



Seanlucky said:


> I don't have any hands on experience with Storm, but it sounds like people have some good stuff to say about the line. I believe they Storm originally came about as a copycat brand, that Pelican then bought and turned into their more budget line.



Peli did buy Storm, but I wouldn't call it their 'budget line' (unless you consider the ~3% lower cost to be 'budget'). I bought the Peli 1604, my next case was a Storm (im2300, I think), and I bought Storm from then on.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 29, 2014)

Seanlucky said:


> Have lots of experience with Pelican, and love them! They're just damn sturdy cases. I do see what people mean about the latches, but I open and close probably 100 latches every day at my work, so I'm rather used to it. Also worth noting, is that they do soften over time (but we're talking quite a bit of time). Pelican used to have their padded dividers made by Lowepro (they were a light grey colour) and they were much superior to the black ones currently sold by them, something to note...
> 
> I don't have any hands on experience with Storm, but it sounds like people have some good stuff to say about the line. I believe they Storm originally came about as a copycat brand, that Pelican then bought and turned into their more budget line.
> 
> As a Canadian, I wish I could show support for the Nanuk brand (which is from here), but I've never been impressed with their cases the few times I've handled them. They simply feel flimsy, with much thinner plastic. The lid flexes quite a bit when open... Just not impressed, and I'd rather spend the extra on heavier case.


Plus 1

We use Pelican cases a lot for work... never had one fail. They have been dropped, banged, drug, loaded with 300 pounds of tools, and one memorable occasion fell 75 feet off of the deck of a frigate into the north atlantic and recovered with the gear intact and dry... In my personal life they have been on hundreds of canoe trips and have floated down a rapid or two.... (get the yellow ones, WAY more visible than black).

The storm cases seem almost as good... slightly thinner plastic and nicer latches. Unless you are really going to torture the case I'd go with storm....


----------



## Canview (Aug 18, 2015)

ksagomonyants said:


> Hi guys! I'm looking to purchase a carry on case to protect my equipment during the forthcoming trips in February/March. So, it seems that most people go with either Pelican 1510 or Storm iM2500 as a carry on case. I thought I'd also buy either one, since they are pretty similar. However, I've read about the Nanuk cases, and based on the limited reviews, they seem to be as sturdy as Pelican ones, but lighter and with better latches. However, B&H doesn't really have any buyer reviews on Nanuk cases, and CR forum has no threads on Nanuk cases either. Does anyone have any experience with them, and would you go with Nanuk over Pelican/Storm? Thanks in advance.



I recently came across a new brand call Crash Cases. These cases are just as good as pelican or Nanuk but at a much better price point. We have already purchased 6 different sizes, and we are impressed with them all. www.crashcases.com


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 18, 2015)

Canview said:


> I recently came across a new brand call Crash Cases. These cases are just as good as pelican or Nanuk but at a much better price point. We have already purchased 6 different sizes, and we are impressed with them all. www.crashcases.com



Well, they're cheap at any rate. I question their design choices... Their largest case, which has wheels and looks to be intended as an airline carryon, actually exceeds common US carrier dimension limits (22x14x9" is typical, the case is 9.76" deep and also exceeds the 45" linear requirement). The next size down is airline compliant, but is 1" shallower than it could be (who wants to give up 300 cu. in.?) and lacks wheels. Not real smart.


----------



## candc (Aug 18, 2015)

i bought one of these:

http://www.skbcases.com/industrial/products/prod-detail.php?d=&id=550&s=s#.VdNmTpfINqo

i got the empty, plain one (no wheels or roller handle). f stop gear xlarge pro icu fits in it perfect. i have taken it on canoe trips but haven't sent it down any rapids yet. 

the handles open and close without much noise. it is just under the 22" x 14" x 9" carry on size limit.


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 18, 2015)

I can't speak for other brands, but I don't think you can go wrong with Pelican, other than the weight and really loud latches. I have the 1510 (max carry-on legal in US) and 1620 cases (~max US checked bag size) and both are tough as nails. I also have a set of 4 Masterlock 178D combination locks that fit perfectly in the latches and use them with a reinforced cable to lock them together with furniture as makeshift safes in my hotel room. It won't stop determined thieves, but certainly keeps people from simply opening or walking off with them. I prefer combination locks as I can't lose the key


----------



## dcm (Aug 18, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> I can't speak for other brands, but I don't think you can go wrong with Pelican, other than the weight and really loud latches. I have the 1510 (max carry-on legal in US) and 1620 cases (~max US checked bag size) and both are tough as nails. I also have a set of 4 Masterlock 178D combination locks that fit perfectly in the latches and use them with a reinforced cable to lock them together with furniture as makeshift safes in my hotel room. It won't stop determined thieves, but certainly keeps people from simply opening or walking off with them. I prefer combination locks as I can't lose the key



Most locks like these just keep honest people honest. I was surprised how easy it was to open them without the combination. Multiple ways, all you need is a thin piece of metal. Youtube has plenty of examples:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wp-0qWBq5GI

Anyone willing to get into your room is probably prepared for this type of lock.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 18, 2015)

Relevant to the discussion, I've been enjoying my new Pelican luggage...

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=25804


----------



## Canview (Aug 19, 2015)

Rienzphotoz said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



I came across a case for the dji quad-copter that can take the copter with blades attached and the camera attached. The only thing is that it is only available in Canada. http://www.crashcases.ca/collections/specialty-cases/products/544025-drone-case


----------

